# Canon 50D buttons sticking?



## D.Sim (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone else have a problem with their buttons on the 50D sticking? Specifically, the buttons on top...

My light button seems to be permanently depressed, I can't press it to get the light, but whenever the camera wakes up from sleep mode, there it is, all lit up. 

Anything I can do to fix it, or should I be sending it to Canon? Is it fixable?


----------



## zahora (Jan 15, 2012)

I had the same problem with the shutter button in my early 400d. I think you should send it to the service so they can replace some springs and plates.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 16, 2012)

I had a similar problem on my wheel next to the shutter button on my 5D when I had it....over use had worn it down. It was a cheap fix at the canon service centre.


----------

